# easy (safe) way to split logs into usable halves or quarters for turning



## TDW (Mar 25, 2010)

I am new to turning but have done a few projects I have been given some nice (green) logs of pecan that I would like to split up into halves for bowls and then smaller for other turnings. I am trying to figure out the safest way to attemp this. the logs vary from 6 inches to 10 inches in diameter. I know this is a newbe guestion but I'm a newbe


----------



## BarbaraGill (Feb 12, 2011)

Build a rack to hold the logs and cut them with a chainsaw. Cut out the pith to help avoid having them split.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

At that size you could also build a cradle sled for the band saw and cut them in half that way and even cut off the corners at the same time.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Try Kentucky style splitting - wedges and a maul. 
Very easy, besides riving reveals the grain direction.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

The 10" log will only allow you to turn a maximum size block of 10" (at the wide side), so take the chainsaw (or what you have) and cut the log into 10" lengths; then take your axe and whack it thru the pith to halve it, then halve the half-piece for a quarter if you like. Trim them as needed to fit your lathe and start making shavings! Same thing with the 6" log, but at 6" lengths instead. Have fun!


----------



## Edziu (Jan 17, 2010)

Another vote for wedges and a maul. It's all I've ever used.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I split maple logs that are over 2 feet in diameter and 10 feet long with a maul and 3 or 4 wedges. Those little guys should be easy. Watch the end grain, It will tell you where it wants to be halved. That is one of the reasons I start my logs that way. I don't want to be cutting against the natural checks. I had one that made a full quarter twist in about 8 feet )


----------



## John1 (Aug 3, 2008)

8# splitting maul and an 8# sledge. I've split all types of hardwood as large as 30' in diameter and locust posts up to about 12" diameter and 8' long with a splitting maul.


----------

